# Non smoking coolant



## Blouin55 (Apr 29, 2022)

I always had to use oil coolant on my lathe and mill...but i would like to find a non smoking coolant to work with. I dont have any coolant system...i'll look to use bottles type.
You guys, how do you do?


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 29, 2022)

LOL...you query brought back a memory I had of "trying to cut costs" a few years ago.
    We used a soft waxy industrial substance to lube pipe joint rubber rings in the water & sewer installation business...so, after running out of water soluble lube at home I brought a tube of the rubber lube stuff home to "giv'er a try". I have to say , as a cutting lube it worked wonderfully....but man-o-man the smoke that rolled off that cutter would choke a horse....I['ve still got the rest of that tub around someplace if you want some lube LOL.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 29, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> LOL...you query brought back a memory I had of "trying to cut costs" a few years ago.
> We used a soft waxy industrial substance to lube pipe joint rubber rings in the water & sewer installation business...so, after running out of water soluble lube at home I brought a tube of the rubber lube stuff home to "giv'er a try". I have to say , as a cutting lube it worked wonderfully....but man-o-man the smoke that rolled off that cutter would choke a horse....I['ve still got the rest of that tub around someplace if you want some lube LOL.


Your offer is interesting but i think i will pass my turn LOL


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 29, 2022)

Why not just run a water based coolant, Its usually just steam if anything, Lenox band aide is ok, usually pretty easy to get

At least that my experience using it with the mag drill/annular cutters, I haven't tried it with the lathe or mill but I would expect similar results

A squirt bottle or my go to of a dr pepper bottle with a hole poked in the top works pretty well to apply without a coolant system


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 29, 2022)

Bacon grease.......smell makes me hungry so i quite what i'm doing and go for for lunch. A guy could end up very portly.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 29, 2022)

Anchorlube smokes very little.  For HSS drills in tool steels I use 70% Isopropyl alcohol with 1 part in 50 of solulable oil.  The alcohol works as a better coolant.  the oil helps lubricate.  I find that it smokes a lot less than my sulfated lube.

You may be cutting too aggressively if you are creating a lot of smoke (possibly?)


----------



## trlvn (Apr 30, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I use 70% Isopropyl alcohol with 1 part in 50 of solulable oil


I know where to get rubbing alcohol but I don't know what "solulable oil" is or where I would find it?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 30, 2022)

this one works fine, and is cheap...



			https://www.princessauto.com/en/cutting-oil-coolant/product/PA0008034012


----------



## trlvn (Apr 30, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> this one works fine, and is cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/cutting-oil-coolant/product/PA0008034012


Thanks although the 2 more-recent reviews aren't very favourable.  One says it won't stay mixed with water and the other says it went rancid rapidly?

Craig


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 30, 2022)

I’ve been thinking of using garlic olive oil… (If I need to use cutting oil).

Though I really am trying to use no cutting oil because my workshop is in the basement. I’d rather cut dry than get complaints about smoke. And I’m not sure I want the hassle of using a coolant pump… Perhaps once I install an exhaust fan I’ll be more willing to experiment with cutting oils.


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 30, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> this one works fine, and is cheap...


I bought a tape measure from Princess Auto which still smells horrible 10 years later. Makes me be very wary of princess auto cutting oil. I bet they use it to lubricate tape measures…


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 30, 2022)

The only PA gallon I bought works as well as my Shell cutting lubricant.  Possibly quality control problems in more recent times?  'Bad reviewers' ??  I don't know.

What I was sayign is that this replaces sulfated cutting oil (which I also use), because sulfated oil smells _*terrible*._


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 30, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Anchorlube smokes very little…


That’s what one of the YouTubers was trying. I’ve been trying to remember what it was! Thank-you.


----------



## Degen (Apr 30, 2022)

This is what I use for the last 17 years, boy has it gone up in price.  Water based, not greasy, doesn't smoke.  Mind you I flood cool.  I also use it is a spray bottle, for some applications.






						SYNTHETIC LUBRICANTS,MICRO CHIP 1 GALLON,1-123-045,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

SYNTHETIC LUBRICANTS,MICRO CHIP 1 GALLON,1-123-045,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca


----------

